# Is it time for another forum network meeting?



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Been a few months but we had a pretty good turn out last time at Sam's?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Its 5 oclock somewhere!!

Maybe I can make this one


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I enjoyed the last one...I'd like to make it to another!


----------



## GrouperTrooper (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be in Maryland for my youngest daughter's wedding during the week of 5/12 but if it happens between now and then, the gang at Emerald Coast Music will be there


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

How bout next Thursday. May 1


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay, 6PM at Sams?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Think I'm gonna miss this one. Goin to Miami Sunday nite, and probably not commin back till thursday.

Drink a beer for me!


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (4/25/2008)*Think I'm gonna miss this one. Goin to Miami Sunday nite, and probably not commin back till thursday.
> 
> Drink a beer for me!


you go to miami alot. okei will try to make it.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Its business. Of course...cant say I mind goin down there. And nooooo.not THAT kind of business!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Guess we'll plan on Thursday at 6 pm Sam's again!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Reminder, Thursday nite at 6 pm Sam's, bring business cards! Kelvin


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I won't be there tonight, I will be presenting an offer on one of my listings.

have fun


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck with the offer!


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Kelvin,

Hope you had a good turnout. I was tied up and couldn't make it. I'll try for the nexxt one. SHB


----------

